# Tarpon Fishing - Florida Keys



## mbutle8805k (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got back from the Keys. Tarpon fishing was amazing and even got to meet Flip Pallot! Try the attached link to see some GoPro Video of our trip.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice! I'm planning a trip for next year down there.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

*Keys*

Hope they are still there 5-28 thru 6-4 we have a house on Snake creek for the week that is just before Islamorada. Also hope the Dolphin are there for some fun offshore adventures with the kids!!!


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you fish out of Bud and Mary's I see you were not far from there with the bridge Channel 5?


----------



## mbutle8805k (Feb 3, 2014)

We got all our fish on the North Side of Long Key Bridge on Live Mullet. The sunset bite was best. Had a hard time getting bait, ended up just buying them from one of the local bait guys. $40.00 a dozen


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's one fish I would love to hook up.
Whyme


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice with the editing! Gotta love fishing in the future! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Love it, three months in the future.


----------

